# The rainy poll!



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you get that feeling of a pleasant melancholy of sorts when the rain falls? I doubt it's a type thing but I've been talking about it with two other NTs and... well.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

I do. I think it's also because it reminds me of stuff.. just my Si taking over. :laughing:


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

The sound and the feeling of rain is so nice. It also looks beautiful in my opinion. Plus, no harsh beating sunlight blinding you.

Maybe it involves Si; seems like it could. I also feel like introverts may be more likely to enjoy rain because extroverts like to be out doing things, and rain could easily conflict with their plans (whether they're actually staying outside or not). Eventually they may become conditioned to dislike it after those negative experiences with rain pile up. Who knows?


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

The Doctor said:


> The sound and the feeling of rain is so nice. It also looks beautiful in my opinion. Plus, no harsh beating sunlight blinding you.
> 
> Maybe it involves Si; seems like it could. I also feel like introverts may be more likely to enjoy rain because extroverts like to be out doing things, and rain could easily conflict with their plans (whether they're actually staying outside or not). Eventually they may become conditioned to dislike it after those negative experiences with rain pile up. Who knows?


I feel compelled to go out when it rains, with or without an umbrella; depends. XD


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Rala said:


> I feel compelled to go out when it rains, with or without an umbrella; depends. XD


Same here.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Yes. The sound of rain is relaxing and it feels nice. I also think cloudy days are prettier than sunny ones, and cold weather is way better than hot, so that makes me like them even more.

I don't know if I should answer as an NT or an NF because I'm kinda confused with my type lately, but I'm feeling INFP-ish after watching A Beautiful Mind so I'll vote for "NF, yes".


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Definitely. There's something about the rain that gives me a cozy feeling inside. It's also pretty therapeutic and yet at the same time, it excites me.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah I kinda like the rain in that way too. It's weird because here in Britain everyone complains about the rain but when it's sunny, I feel a sense of obligation or guilt for some reason, whereas heavy rain makes me feel relaxed somehow


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an INTJ.

Anyway, I enjoy aimlessly wandering through thunderstorms. I feel connected with them, in a sense.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Clyme said:


> I'm an INTJ.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy aimlessly wandering through thunderstorms. I feel connected with them, in a sense.


Your avatar is quite descriptive.

[hr][/hr]
Rain is SW4G with a capital four. 

Everything about rain is relaxing, hell I even like being outside when it rains. Unless I'm crossing a busy road while it's foggy or something.


----------



## Zenobia Kael (Sep 16, 2014)

Clyme said:


> I'm an INTJ.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy aimlessly wandering through thunderstorms. I feel connected with them, in a sense.


me thoughts exactly. the stormier the storm the better and more energized i feel


----------

